# المــوسوعه الـذهبيـه فــى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه Gis الجـزء الاول



## ميذو علام (15 يوليو 2010)

المــوسوعه الـذهبيـه فــى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه GIS الجـزء الاول:75:

GIS Applications:75:












_*موضوعنا اليوم هنا عــن*_::19:

علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه وتطبيقاته المختلفه فى شتى المجالات.





وسأعرض مجموعه من الكتب والتى هى عباره عن كتب حصريه للمنتـدى:20:

ارجو ان تنال اعجاب وتقدير حضراتكـم..:7:

وهذه الكتب هى عباره عن ما يلــى>>>>>

ArcGis9 Building a Geodatabase




ArcGis9 Geocoding




ArcGis9 Geodatabase Workbook




ArcGis9 Geoprocessing Quick Ref Gid




ArcGis9 Linear Referencing




Arcgis9 Spatial AnalystTutorial




ArcGis9 Street Map Tutorial




business_site_selection




Encyclopedia of GIS




ESRI GIS. Getting Started with ArcGIS




Geographic.Information.Systems.In.Business




GIS & CARTOGRAPHY




GIS & Science




GIS and Crime Mapping




GIS and Survey Data




GIS Data Sources




GIS for Housing and Urban Development




GIS Material




(وهذه هى المجمــوعه الاولى فقـط):60:

وان شاء الله سوف يتـم رفع باقى الملفات86:لان رفـع الملفات فقط يأخذ وقتا:86

_للتحميــــــــــل اضغط هذا الرابــــط_:----:20:

http://www.fileserve.com/file/B7kDNkF

وارجو من المشــرفين فقط <<<تثبيت الموضوع<<< حتى يستفيد اكبر عدد من الاعضاء منه.:7:

كما ارجو منكم ان اعجبكم الموضوع ( دعوة صالحه لى ولوالدى بالرحمه والمغفره والشــفاء).:34:

بأنتظار الجزء القادم من الموضوع.

واللــــه المستــعان.:56:



​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 يوليو 2010)

مشاركة أكثر من رائعة. نرجو الإستمرارية.
بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا ورحم والدك. آمين اللهم.


----------



## الفاتح خبير ساتى (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## tarik86 (21 يوليو 2010)

Merci ^_*


----------



## eng:nour (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيراااااااا

ورحم والدك وشفاه وعفاه


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يوليو 2010)

أتمنى لو يتم ربط كل كتاب ومرجع في الموضوع برابط مستقل حتى يسهل التحميل بأحجام صغيرة بدلا من ربطها برابط واحد حجم تنزيله كبير ( 220.28 mb). 

مرة ثانية أخي بارك الله بك على جهدك الرائع وبإنتظار المجموعة الثانية.


----------



## w7oshy (26 يوليو 2010)

ياليت اخي لو تقسم الملف


----------



## نهي عفيفي (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويارب دائما في تقدم ورقي وكل عام والامة الاسلامية جميعا بخير ويعود عليها رمضان بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكى الله خير ا


----------



## علاء900 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخي عالجهد الكبير المبذول


----------



## مادو سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

:79::79:


جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> مشاركة أكثر من رائعة. نرجو الإستمرارية.
> بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا ورحم والدك. آمين اللهم.


:31::31::31::31::31:


----------



## ايثار العبادي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم .... 
اقدم شكري واعتزازي لكل من يساهم في تطوير واضافة المعلومات حول نظم المعلومات الجغرافية واتمنى ان ترفدونا بكل ما هو حديث ولكم اعتزازي وامنياتي لكم بالنجاح والموفقية ,,,
اخوكم ,, المهندس ايثار العبادي ....


----------



## دموع الاحزان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو من الاخ الفاضل ان ترفع الملفات على شكل اجزاء مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## laidmaarad (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرى الدنيا والاخرة*


----------



## abderazaq (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله أخي خير الجزاء


----------



## mostafammy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس المخلافي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير العلي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## baha eldeen (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير وسدد خطاك ومذيدا من العطاء 
_


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالسميع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## تولين (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هنادي علي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / ابو دانيال (3 يناير 2011)

ياخي يعطيك العافيه بس يعطيني 
Access Denied (policy_denied) Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL. 
For assistance, contact your network support team.


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SERAGE2007 (10 يوليو 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## امير الجغرافية (11 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## SERAGE2007 (11 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر بس الفديو ماشتغل لان يسئل على الملف الثاني


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة الف خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ياسرعبدو (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ورزق والديك الشفاء والصحة والعافيه والعمل الصالح وحسن الخاتمه وطول العمر وجمعنا جمعيا في جنات النعيم


----------



## ياسرعبدو (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا تولين عمره مقبوله وعقبال الحج ان شاء الله 
والعفو والعافيه


----------



## medfilali (13 أغسطس 2011)

merci bcp allah ibark fik


----------



## مروة عبدالعاطى (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م ع ص ش (24 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## علاء يوسف (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وحفظ لك والديك


----------



## crazy_eng48 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## walid0127098538 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكــرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زانا سواره (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً.....
غفر الله لك ولوالديك،
ننتظر من فضلتك الجزء الثاني من الموسوعة الذهبية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.


----------



## mustafa49 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma7room (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=209419#ixzz1dnsDu8AO

*جزاكم الله كل خير ويارب دائما في تقدم ورقي *


----------



## نجيب 8000 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## نجيب 8000 (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسامة الوحش (24 فبراير 2012)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## manouski21 (24 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على جهدك*


----------



## سولارلونر (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
رمضان كريم على الجميع ان شاء الله
االرابط لايعمل ارجو رفعه من موقع اخر (File not available) ارجو التاكد من الملف


----------



## منصور نلوز (7 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا منصور نلوز عضو جديد بالمنتدى ارجو ان اكون مفيدا للنادى على قدر امكانياتي فأنا جغرافي ولست مهندسا ولي اهتمامات بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية امنياتي للنادي الاستمرار بتكاثف جهود اعضاءه ودام التواصل


----------



## sameh_majeed (17 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع راقي جدا و ارجو ان اضم صوتي الى اخوتي بان يتم رفع الكتب كل على حده و ذلك بسبب ضعف الانترنيت و قله سرعه التحميل 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mamathashem (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووور​


----------



## elomers (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخوي علي المجهود ولو سمحت ابحث عن كتاب بعنوان GIS in telecommunication
ارجو المساعده [email protected]


----------



## فرح التميمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا اخي وجزاك الله*


----------



## فرح التميمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

والللللللللللللللللللللللله روعه
:7:


----------



## فرح التميمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

والللللللللللللللللللللللله روعه
:7:


----------



## el shemy (25 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## القحطاني أبو صهيب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل ... وياحبذا رفع الملفات على رابط واحد وشكرا​


----------



## khalidmizher (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل وياريت اعادة تحميله لتعم الفائدة وتقبل فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## صباح الكردي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذه الجهود الرائعة وبارك الله فيك , وأني أرجوا منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على بعض من هذه الملفات والكتب الألكترونية حول نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ولكم من الله الأجر والثواب في الدنيا والأخرة وشكراً


----------



## صباح الكردي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء أن يرسلوا لي الملفات ذات الصلة بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية على الملف الخاص بي في الملتقى وشكراً


----------



## husam_f (28 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم تحية وبعد.....
الرابط المرفق لا يعمل


----------



## mamathashem (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

بوركتم جميعا


----------



## ريا عادل (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng-musaab (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حماده المدنى (14 مايو 2015)

عمل ممتاز 
نتمنى لكم دوام التفوق


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hunar (22 يونيو 2015)

الرابط المرفق لا يعمل


----------



## hamada kang (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (20 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ورحم الله والديك اخي العزيز لم استطع التحميل من رابط fileserve ربمايطلب الاشتراك بالموقع افيدونا كيف الحل وكيف الاشتراك 
طلبي الاخر ارجوا تعاونكم بمساعدتي كيف استطيع ان اوثق اعمال للبلديه للاراضي المرفوعه للرفع والتوقيع من على برنامج ارك جي اي اس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (31 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم لم استطع ان احمل رغم اني مسجل بالموقع من فتره هل يتطلب اشتراك بمبلغ كيف الحل هل ممكن تربطه برابط اخرفور شير مثلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng2016 (5 سبتمبر 2015)

عفوا بس ماعرفت احمل الملف ..... مالعمل؟؟


----------



## hiba.a (16 مارس 2016)

أنا أيضا لم أستطع تحميل الملف كما ذكر الأخوة لأنه يتطلب اشتراك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (13 أكتوبر 2017)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوووووووووووور على الاستفادة
وشكرا


----------



## master of models (28 أبريل 2021)

لم استطع تنزيل الملفات هل ممكن لاحد إعاد رفعها...وشكرا


----------



## samirantre (15 نوفمبر 2022)

مشكووووووور


----------



## amirabogliel (الأمس في 19:07)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## bibo_alx2010 (الأمس في 21:22)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

